# MHC Thanks!!



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Unbelievable. Outstanding. Exhilarating. Exhausting….. Theses are just a few of the adjectives that we could use to describe this past weekend.

This year’s Midwest Haunters Convention and Midwest Fantasy Show greatly exceeded our expectations. We counted more than 1200 people in attendance and nearly all of them were at the Saturday night party!

We want to say thank you to everyone who was involved in making this weekend such a great success. It really requires a lot of great people being involved to make MHC happen. A sincere thank you and our appreciation goes out to:

-	Everyone who was there to shop, learn, socialize, and generally have a good time, thanks for joining us. Without you there is no MHC.

-	All our vendors; you created a level of excitement on the tradeshow floor that MHC has never seen before. 

-	Our speakers who, once again, showcased MHC as being the place to come for outstanding education.

-	The haunts and businesses involved in our bus tours: The Horror Hotel, Ghostly Manor, The Haunted Hydro, Scareparts, Costume Specialists, and The Gates of Terror. Your hospitality really set the tone for the entire weekend. The reviews from the bus tours were outstanding!

-	Our volunteers deserve a very big thank you! All of you helped us make sure the show went smoothly. We’re just glad that there is another 11 months before the next one giving you time to forget about how hard we worked you. We hope you got everything you wanted out of the convention too.

-	All of our sponsors who, in many different ways, help us keep MHC an affordable haunt convention: 

o	Our presenting Sponsor – Scareparts. Keith you are awesome in your support of us and we cannot tell you enough how much we appreciate your partnership.

o	Other Sponsors: IAHA, Gag Studios, Body Bag Entertainment, Bloody Mary, Costume Specialists, Rotting Flesh Radio, Miller Chill, Sinister Visions, Wolfe FX, Frighteners Entertainment, Hauntworld Magazine, Wristband Resources, Spectacle Photo, Winking Lizard Tavern, SOT Printing, Freek Energy Drink, US Body Painting Festival and Terror Park. Your assistance helped us provide added value to our participants.

Look for the Midwest Haunters Convention to do bigger and better things for 2008. The dates will be June 13-15 and we will be at the Greater Columbus Convention Center. This is the only facility in Columbus now that can accommodate the size of our show. 

Thanks again for your support and we hope to see you in 2008!
Kelly, Neena, Kathy, and Barry


----------

